# How often do you have a colonoscopy?



## mikeyarmo (Jun 25, 2006)

Colonoscopy's seem to be the procedure of choice for many specialists who want to get a good idea of what the intestines look like. As this is really the best way to check to see what things look like, it can often be suggested by a doctor or specialist to have one somewhat regularly. How often do you need to go for a colonoscopy or simular procedure?


I was told that after my surgery, I will probably need one every couple of years. My next one is next month, but hopefully after that I will not need to worry about one for a nice LOOOOOOOOONG time.


----------



## devildee(donna2005)LOL (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi 
in the past 3 years i only had one because i had blood out of my back passage, but now ive had my anus removed i wont be having any more woohoo im pleased about that

good luck next month with yours ((((hugs)))


----------



## meowsie (Jun 25, 2006)

So far, I've lucked out and haven't had to have one. I'm sure I won't be so lucky forever. Even when I had my endoscopy, tho, it wasn't bad at all. I was completely out of it for the entire thing. They'd *better* do the same thing for a colonoscopy too!


----------



## Calum (Jun 25, 2006)

Fortunately they're not a regular occurance for me and I have only had them when I've been going through a bad flare.

Calum


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 25, 2006)

i have to have one once a year sucks


----------



## btcrv (Jun 26, 2006)

I only had one when I was diagnosed.  Actually, it wasn't so bad then because I was in the hospital and in so much pain I didn't care what they did as long as they found out the problem and made it stop.

I supposed it would be worse just to go for a routine or check-up type colonoscopy


----------



## Valentina (Jun 27, 2006)

in the last 2 years Ive had 2 colonoscopies, and 4 or 5 endoscopies.. and 1 thing down my throat, cant remember the name of it, and dont want to lol
Im hoping that it will just be a once a year thing now, but if I am begining to flare again, I imagine I will be getting another fairly soon.
you know you are there too often when the nurse in recovery remembers your first name.


----------



## kc0eks (Jun 28, 2006)

ive had a total of 5 I believe. But I try my best not to do them. Not eating is bad enough, but then having to go to the bathroom even more...for the prep..is just crazy!


----------



## JoJo (Jun 28, 2006)

I had one just last week, and before that it was about 3 and half yrs ago when I was diagnosed. Sedation is great lol couldn't imagine it without it!!!


----------



## Donna (Jun 28, 2006)

I LOVE the sedation!! Reminds me of my high school days...only this time, its legal!! hahaha

I have gotten 3 so far since being diagnosed in 2004. But, I had more problems and they wanted to see where I was. 

And for those of you with bags...don't think you are out of the woods for getting them! My father has an ileostomy. He also just this week had a flexible sigmoidoscopy, much the same as a colonoscopy but thinner. They went in at his stoma site and took the "available" tour if you will. He had to have his bag put on because his intestines burst, and they never really found out why. Now the test he just had proved that he has colitis...so that would make a reason why I have Crohn's now too. Lovely family genes. 

Donna


----------



## Jeff D. (Jun 29, 2006)

I hope your dad feels better Donna.  

I have had one colonoscopy and that was when I had my first flare.

Good luck Mike


----------



## Kev (Jun 30, 2006)

Had 3 colonoscopies in the last year (talk about fun times in the maritimes). I say the worst part is the prep.. Sigmoidscopes I've found to be more of a pain, but nothing (that I know of so far) compares to the barium bowel xray.
Odd bit about the colonoscopy..  last one I had affected my memory (think they used different anesthetic)..  Don't recall leaving procedure room, how I got dressed, whether I dressed myself, or where.. and how I left hospital. If you are tempted to dismiss warnings about requiring someone to pick you up afterwards...  take it to heart..  regardless of how good/alert you feel at time


----------



## muro (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahh ... colonoscopies. I've had 3 in 2 years ... And it was the most painful thing yet. The thing i hate the most is the whole prep before the procedure. Drinking the whole Colyte. To be honest i never was able to get through the whole 4L of it. Is it just me or do the sedatives seem to kick in after it's done ... But i would still pick a colonoscopy over a baryum test any day of the week. OH well ... my favorite part is when the nurse comes to tell me that I should pass gas if need be ... WOW never thought someone would tell me that ...


----------



## Kate (Aug 4, 2006)

ive just had the one when i was diagnosed


----------



## xrayzerase (Sep 5, 2006)

i've had 2--and an endoscope. 
colonoscopies are so horrible--well-not the test--but the prep. the pill form of the prep is better than the gallon drink..but still evil stuff.....i guess i'm not the only one who knows this here though 
i am wondering if i should also ask my dr about the barium xray. it seems the colonoscopy/ endoscopy already diagnosed this crohn's..but-it only goes as far as the ileum. i guess he'd schedule it if he thought this was further into my small bowel? 
i had the barium for a few ct's when i had fibroids-(and myomectomy)--i hated it..but the colonoscopy prep seems worse (though maybe i'm not remembering it right...i had so many tests for the fibroids..and hospital junk for a week-that i can't remember which prep/test was the worst..)


----------



## GNC Crohn's Man (Sep 6, 2006)

I just had a colonoscopy done while I was in the hospital last month... I will never EVER EVER EVER have one done as outpatient surgery again... The go lightly stuff causes my stomach to cramp up and my intestines to back up because it moves stuff through my stomach too fast.. Plus with all that sodium in those drinks you stay dehydrated... So whenever I do the home prep it sends me into the hospital everytime with blockage and severe pain.. I tried it there way 3 times... And all three times it put me in the hospital and in severe pain for days whereas before I was just doing ok with the pain and discomfort...  

From now on I will wait until I get hospitilized... That way you DO NOT have to drink the go lightly... They have this crystal stuff that comes in a pouch... Just found the name "Miralax"... It is just about 3 oz of crystal powder... You get one of those disposabel water cups they have at the hospital and you pour in TWO cups of apple juice then pour in the powder... Also you can't really taste the stuff in the apple juice either... So not only does it not put you in agonzing pain it also doesn't taste bad... 

You do this about 4 or 5 times over the course of the day... If you have been on a clear/full liquid diet then you should have very little pain from the stuff forcing it's way through your bowels... Plus you will have been hydrated the whole time due to the IV fluids... If you do that then getting a colonoscopy is a breeze... If not it can be a living hell...


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Sep 6, 2006)

I would think every couple of years with active disease is to far apart. If this was done, you'd basically be being treated for unknown reasons? things could get better or worse and you wouldnt know it?

I get a colonoscopy depending on when I'm flaring, how severe, and how often I'm flaring. I think Ive had 15 to 20 in the past 4 years. Sounds like a lot but if you only knew....


----------

